# Sea France



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Is it me.

First of all I can't see how I can use Tesco Vouchers for P and O Dover/Calais and now I put in the MHF Code for discount on Sea France and I do not appear to be getting it.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

think the only crossing to france you can use tesco vouchers on is the tunnel , you'll never do a ferry crossing again if you can help it


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Unless*



rugbyken said:


> think the only crossing to france you can use tesco vouchers on is the tunnel , you'll never do a ferry crossing again if you can help it


Unless you prefer the sea!


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, did the tunnel once. The combination of the blackness and the strangely subdued motion was disorientating. Much prefer the sea.

Phil


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to prefer the sea crossings , until last year.
Done 3 tunnel trips and try to get a crossing between seven to nine o clock in the evening.
A meal is prepared coffee is brewed and in a flask ready for the crossing.

We can then eat our way thro`the tunnel. Arrive at Cite europe for a good nights sleep before setting off. No noisy freezer lorries in the car park.
We do miss a walk round Gravelines though.
All thanks to Tesco. I would not pay full price for the crossing.

Dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> think the only crossing to france you can use tesco vouchers on is the tunnel , *you'll never do a ferry crossing again if you can help it*


Other way around for us - ferry every time!!! 8)

Who wants to act like a mole and travel through a drain??? :?

C&F


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Can I go back to my original post. Why when I put the MHF code in does it not register with Sea France please?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pass*



grouch said:


> Can I go back to my original post. Why when I put the MHF code in does it not register with Sea France please?


I just tried it and get the same problem as you.

TM


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Perhaps one of the moderators or Nuke could explain.


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

I was not aware that being a member got me discounts.
I don't have a card with a number on or any proof of membership.
So how does that work??
I did get a 30% discount with sea france by booking in january though.
Pete


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

If you are a subscriber you can look under subscription discount database.


----------

